

20 Hot Silicon Valley Startups You Need To Watch - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/hot-silicon-valley-startups-2010-3
Click "view as one page" on bottom right if you prefer scrolling to clicking.
======
joshu
I invested in six of those, would have on two others if I were better
organized.

I have a similar hit rate on the NYC list.

------
Hunchr
Click "view as one page" on bottom right if you prefer scrolling to clicking.

